# Anyone from Portugal?



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

.


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

Feel free to message me here anytime! I'll also pm you my skype.

I hope things get better for you


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

I speak portuguese, but I'm not from Portugal. Pode falar comigo a hora que desejar!


----------

